# Transformer vs gtab 10 inch



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know what to get between the gtab 10inch and the transformer. Somebody tell me which one to get or should i just buy both.


----------



## brandonfro (Jun 12, 2011)

I recommend the TF. You can get it for 399 with the dock on newegg right now. Afaik, the gtab won't be getting honeycomb officially. It depends on what you want to do with it though.


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

Go with the TF, you won't be disappointed. I and two coworkers picked up the gTab. It was a great device on a shoestring budget but has a lot of drawbacks (unofficial support for honeycomb, awful viewing angles on the screen, etc.). If it were my money though I'd just hold out for the Transformer 2 which should be out sometime in the next 2 months which will being rocking the Kal-El processor.


----------



## emarx429 (Aug 9, 2011)

i have both and havent touched the gtab since buying my tf


----------



## Andrax (Jul 8, 2011)

emarx429 said:


> i have both and havent touched the gtab since buying my tf


quoted for truth... I have a viewsonic g-tabfor sale.


----------

